# Smith & Wesson 500 Magnum grill



## steamboatwilly (Jun 12, 2012)

this is the most bad ass thing i have ever seen.

finally a decent article on yahoo.com

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/bbq-grill-modeled-smoking-500-magnum-revolver-171050053.html


----------



## rocor98 (Jun 12, 2012)

Someone had a few free Saturday afternoons ....    That is beyond fantastic ..    that is truly art!

Ross


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 13, 2012)

Pretty good article!


----------



## steamboatwilly (Jun 13, 2012)

i think this concept is the cats meow.

The time and craftsmanship it took to create and build something so awesome.

This is just something cool to add to the portfolio.


----------

